# looking to buy a trailer



## rgrantbriner (Jan 17, 2012)

Ive been looking to buy a trailer, so like most, ours will sit. We have a few show in spring and about 8 in summer other than that it will sit our budget isnt bad but where do i begin? Craig list is out I am a single mom and I will not put myself in that situation. I have a few friends that set me to a dealer and the expence was to high there im looking at spending no more than 2500. A fixer uper is ok too. Im willing to travel to pick up with in 4 hours of worcester ma. However this has been my problem no one wants to have a phone conversation every add I have answered wants to conduct transactions via email. Im not that trusting. I feel like Im putting one of my family members in your old trailer I want to talk to you. Is it me oe what? am I crazy? HELP does anyone have davice or know anyone who can help or who is selling a trailer who is trust worthy.

Thanks in advance by the way my girl is 16h and weighs 1326lbs she is a STB


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

Horse Trailer World- Used trailers for sale, New trailers for sale, trailer classified ads, trailer manufacturer news and more.
http://www.tacktrader.com/show_list.php?category_srch=Y&category=HORSE_TRAILERS
Horses for Sale | HorseClicks
http://www.equine.com/horse-trailers-for-sale.html


----------



## Twister53 (Mar 22, 2012)

If the dealers are too expensive, you have no other choice but to look at private parties. I have used Craigs List many times without a problem. I'm a woman too and NEVER go alone to someone's house. Good Luck with your search!


----------



## Joe4d (Sep 1, 2011)

Yeh I dont really get the craiglist comment. Its pretty much the most common form of classified adds right now. FInd somebody with some mechanical knowledge to go with to do your inspection.
I loath with a capitol LOATH, talking on the phone. Pretty much wont do it. text or email allows me to read think and reply at my leisure when it is a good time for me. Nothing that can be gabbed about on the phone cant be communcated much more efficiently in text. I would have an add with a decent description and some pictures. Call me or text me an hour or so ahead of time to see if I am home if you want to come look at it.


----------



## themacpack (Jul 16, 2009)

Joe4d said:


> Yeh I dont really get the craiglist comment. Its pretty much the most common form of classified adds right now. FInd somebody with some mechanical knowledge to go with to do your inspection.
> I loath with a capitol LOATH, talking on the phone. Pretty much wont do it. text or email allows me to read think and reply at my leisure when it is a good time for me. Nothing that can be gabbed about on the phone cant be communcated much more efficiently in text. I would have an add with a decent description and some pictures. Call me or text me an hour or so ahead of time to see if I am home if you want to come look at it.


ITA! Craigslist is simply another forum for classified listings - no different than the ads in papers, horse/trailer trader postings, etc. One simply needs to exercise appropriate caution in ANY of those situations in going out to look at a trailer. You mention having friends who sent you to the dealer - why not have one of them accompany you to look at trailers you go to look at from private sellers??


----------



## With Grace (Oct 20, 2011)

I can understand being careful of CL. But, we did just buy an awesome trailer off CL. It's ok to email them for more info, and ask to talk to them over the phone. Any reasonable seller of any item is going to be ok with talking to a buyer over the phone. Then, take a guy with you to go look at it. You also could ask them to tow it to a location that is more frequented by others - perhaps the back of a grocery store parking lot. People want to sell their trailers, if you seem like an interested party, they'll be sure you get to see it.


----------



## themacpack (Jul 16, 2009)

> Then, take a guy with you to go look at it.


Slightly off-topic, but I really have to wonder at the immediate "take a MAN" with you - vs. just taking another PERSON with you. Perhaps it's the independent in me that prides myself on having lived and functioned quite well during my husband's many absences (and the three years prior to being married when it was just DD and I) without needing "a man" to make me safe, fix something, do something, etc. Having someone with you is about just eliminating a situation where it is you alone vs. the other person(s), it's about numbers, not gender. I have more female friends that I would want with me if a situation turned dicey or who I would more trust their opinion on the quality, mechanics, worth of a trailer than I do male.


----------



## Corporal (Jul 29, 2010)

You'll start looking and a bunch will become available. Check these things:
*How has it been stored*
*How is the floor and floor support*
*How is the wiring*
*How are the tires*
Buying used can be buying a headache if you're not careful.
I sold my 1986 vintage 4-horse stock trailer in 2000 for exactly what I bought it for--$3K. We put in a brand new floor bc the first floor wasn't sealed and was rotting out after 3 years. Also, after some abuse on the front axle we replaced it in SD (on vacation) at the center that fixed semis. They put super heavy duty shocks on it, too--all done for a song.
FUNNY bc we sold it at auction (unbeknowst) to the same guy who had sold it new to us!!!


----------



## With Grace (Oct 20, 2011)

themacpack said:


> Slightly off-topic, but I really have to wonder at the immediate "take a MAN" with you - vs. just taking another PERSON with you. Perhaps it's the independent in me that prides myself on having lived and functioned quite well during my husband's many absences (and the three years prior to being married when it was just DD and I) without needing "a man" to make me safe, fix something, do something, etc. Having someone with you is about just eliminating a situation where it is you alone vs. the other person(s), it's about numbers, not gender. I have more female friends that I would want with me if a situation turned dicey or who I would more trust their opinion on the quality, mechanics, worth of a trailer than I do male.


Why wonder at it? Some women feel safer taking a man to an unknown situation with them. I have taken a girlfriend with me to look at furniture from a CL listing and the guy selling turned out to be super creepy and we both decided then and there we'd take our hubbys with us next time. It wasn't a "men are better than women and we can't function without them" comment. It was based on my own personal experience with CL.


----------



## doubleopi (Dec 27, 2011)

With Grace said:


> I can understand being careful of CL. But, we did just buy an awesome trailer off CL. It's ok to email them for more info, and ask to talk to them over the phone. Any reasonable seller of any item is going to be ok with talking to a buyer over the phone.


 
I, however, would not want to talk to 20 people that are just feeling out about the trailer (Or whatever) and probably not serious enough to actually come out and view/buy it. I would much prefer to communicate over e-mail only until the actually appointment has been made to view/pick up....That's just my opinion, of course.

Incidentally, I purchased my cat, entirely through texting. I never spoke a word to the breeder until we knocked on the door.


----------



## With Grace (Oct 20, 2011)

Sure, no one wants to have their phone ringing all the time, but if after talking with someone over email for a bit, they seem quite a serious buyer, I wouldn't mind talking to them over the phone. Maybe that's just me, though. We talked to the seller of our trailer for about 15 minutes prior to going to look at it, and were very sure we were buying it after the convo. Picked it up the next day!


----------



## doubleopi (Dec 27, 2011)

With Grace said:


> Sure, no one wants to have their phone ringing all the time, but if after talking with someone over email for a bit, they seem quite a serious buyer, I wouldn't mind talking to them over the phone. Maybe that's just me, though. We talked to the seller of our trailer for about 15 minutes prior to going to look at it, and were very sure we were buying it after the convo. Picked it up the next day!


And that I wouldn't have a problem with, though I too hate talking on the phone.


----------



## Corporal (Jul 29, 2010)

With Grace said:


> Why wonder at it? Some women feel safer taking a man to an unknown situation with them. I have taken a girlfriend with me to look at furniture from a CL listing and the guy selling turned out to be super creepy and we both decided then and there we'd take our hubbys with us next time. It wasn't a "men are better than women and we can't function without them" comment. It was based on my own personal experience with CL.


 Okay, GIRLS, raise your hands--who has gone shopping for a CAR with any male along, and had the salesperson direct EVERY comment and question at the guy?!?!?!?


----------



## With Grace (Oct 20, 2011)

Corporal said:


> Okay, GIRLS, raise your hands--who has gone shopping for a CAR with any male along, and had the salesperson direct EVERY comment and question at the guy?!?!?!?


Oh for sure, its the rule rather than the exception! I made the comment about bringing a guy as something to make her feel safer about shopping on CL. If she feels just as safe bringing a girlfriend, thats great!


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

CL can be annoying....I was just at the trailer dealership this morning. Thinking of trading in our horse trailer for a new stock trailer. Even the girl that does the sales says she refuses to put their used trailers up on CL because of all the weirdos and tire kickers...


----------



## rgrantbriner (Jan 17, 2012)

Thanks all for the good advice. I am going on Sunday with a friend to look at a privite sale from Craigs list. Owner is female so makes me feel a bit better but i am still apprehensive. Thanks again


----------



## Corporal (Jul 29, 2010)

Take your camera and post pictures on this thread, if you're not sure.


----------



## uii (Dec 26, 2011)

You could buy a used horse trailer for less that 1,200. Maybe look for other sites, or, maybe another horsey person is selling a trailer right down the street. You just never know.


----------

